

If the Matrix were to be real, in which programming language would it be coded? - juanrossi
http://www.quora.com/Programming-Languages/If-the-Matrix-were-to-be-real-in-which-programming-language-would-it-be-coded

======
gregjor
I thought you had to be older than 13 to post on Quora.

~~~
zoowar
The Matrix, released in 1999, is 14 years old.

~~~
gregjor
I was referring to the author of the question, not the movie.

------
thenerdfiles
[cite _Atwood 's Law_][0]

[0]: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/07/the-principle-of-
le...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/07/the-principle-of-least-
power.html)

